# Apple Mobile Phone



## Johnnywb (May 31, 2006)

Nice. Completely touch screen, incorporating a widescreen ipod. this should liven the market up a little...


----------



## p1tse (Sep 20, 2004)

nice. but touch screen just isn't that functional.

have a pda phone and with the touch screen is a little more difficult.

this has also been shown by the lg choc phone. i was going to get the e900 samsung phone, but with the touch screen front panel, it looks great but more effort to use.

as you got to make more effort on what your doing, even dialing, and tend to tap harder to assure yourself it works. so i went with the d900 which i'm charging up.

i hope apple do make good phones, as the ipod has been a big hit


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

Hmmm... I dunno.


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

Screen size : 3.5 inches
Screen resolution :320 by 480 at 160 ppi
Input method : Multi-touch
Operating system : OS X
Storage : 4GB or 8GB
GSM : Quad-band (MHz: 850, 900, 1800, 1900)
Wireless : Wi-Fi (802.11b/g) + EDGE + Bluetooth 2.0
Camera : 2.0 megapixels
Battery : Up to 5 hoursTalk / Video / Browsing & Up to 16 hours Audio playback
Dimensions : 4.5 x 2.4 x 0.46 inches / 115 x 61 x 11.6mm
Weight :4.8 ounces / 135 grams

Sounds great, but could be a bit on the hefty size side. I know that Apple patented a few touch-screen devices (the patent was for "Multi-touch") at the end of Novemeber, so I expect other smaller versions soon. This phone will be on sale in June in the US, and at the end of the year in Europe.


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

With HSDPA connectivity, plus proper interaction with Microsoft Exchange, it'd go on my "maybe" list... but I doubt it'll ever get the latter...


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

jampott said:


> With HSDPA connectivity, plus proper interaction with Microsoft Exchange, it'd go on my "maybe" list... but I doubt it'll ever get the latter...


By the time it is released over here the spec will be out of date anyway to be honest. To replace my C600 I have a Nokia N95 on order (expected March) that has HSDPA, so that will do me until Apple sort out a smaller version of this one with better spec.


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

kmpowell said:


> jampott said:
> 
> 
> > With HSDPA connectivity, plus proper interaction with Microsoft Exchange, it'd go on my "maybe" list... but I doubt it'll ever get the latter...
> ...


Samsung SGH-i600 all the way, baby.


----------



## Hannibal (Dec 1, 2003)

http://www.apple.com/iphone/keynote/

I have an IOU for one of these from SWMBO....I might be tempted to cash it in...but have had fingers burnt by 'touchscreen' stuff before...

H


----------



## AidenL (Nov 29, 2006)

It will work well in the iPod only version anyway, which can't be far behind I'd say?


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

I still prefer my nokia 1611


----------



## AidenL (Nov 29, 2006)

Toshiba said:


> I still prefer my nokia 1611


I want one ! :lol: 8) :lol:


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

I still have it.


----------



## AidenL (Nov 29, 2006)

Toshiba said:


> I still have it.


I think we have one of those brick-like portables with the big aerial knocking around the office here , deep in the dungeons - those weren't exactly 'mobile' phones :lol:


----------



## CH_Peter (May 16, 2002)

Suppose it depends what use the device for. For me, it ticks all the boxes.


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

Hannibal said:


> ...but have had fingers burnt by 'touchscreen' stuff before...
> 
> H


You should sue. They were obviously operating at too high a temperature.


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

it was one of the old plasma screens :lol:


----------



## robokn (Feb 21, 2006)

What before LCD's and at what size 42"


----------



## Hannibal (Dec 1, 2003)

Kell said:


> Hannibal said:
> 
> 
> > ...but have had fingers burnt by 'touchscreen' stuff before...
> ...


I can't say too much about it as this is in process, but can I use it as an excuse for typos?

H


----------



## KammyTT (Jun 28, 2006)

a 2mgp camerea is a bit poop wouldn't you say chaps. :roll:


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

Kammy can you make your sig pic any bigger please?


----------



## KammyTT (Jun 28, 2006)

ill give it a try :wink:


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Problems already? :roll:



> Computer giant Apple is being sued over its new iPhone just a day after it was launched.
> 
> Rival Cisco Systems claims it has owned the iPhone name since 2000.
> 
> ...


----------



## jbell (May 15, 2006)

AidenL said:


> Toshiba said:
> 
> 
> > I still prefer my nokia 1611
> ...


I've still got my Nokia 101 in its box :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## TwickTT (May 7, 2002)

And the reality slowly sets in about what the iPhone is and is not. Noted analyst and Engadget pal Michael Gartenberg stated that the iPhone is first party software ONLY -- i.e. not a smartphone by conventional terms, being that a smartphone is a platform device that allows software to be installed. That means hungry power-users -- you know, those people ready and willing to plunk down $600 for an 8GB musicphone -- won't be able to extend the functionality of their phone any more than Apple (but thankfully not Cingular) dictates. Other unfortunate realities about the device:

Â· No 3G. We know you know, but still, it hurts man.

Â· No over the air iTunes Store downloads or WiFi syncing to your host machine.

Â· No expandable memory.

Â· No removable battery.

Â· No Exchange or Office support.


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

TwickTT said:


> Â· No 3G. We know you know, but still, it hurts man.


3g is a must for me as i goto japan often and it must be 3g to work.


----------



## Blade_76 (Aug 11, 2004)

A music phone, interesting...

What *IF* some like Bose or B&O made a phone.... :roll:


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

Blade_76 said:


> A music phone, interesting...
> 
> What *IF* some like Bose or B&O made a phone.... :roll:


You'd be too scared to leave the house with it.


----------



## Love_iTT (Aug 18, 2002)

I like it - I like it a lot, but then I would, wouldn't I? :wink:

Having sat through the hour and quarter watching the keynote speech - mainly describing the features of the phone - then it seems to be the kind of phone I would like to own. As regards the name, I don't care if it's named an iPhone, iTalk or whatever. I'm sure by the time it comes for release then the name will be sorted out Paul. :wink:

Now I will be the first to admit that I know absolutely nothing about the technicalities of phone technology and as soon as someone starts banging on about what a phone can and can't do in technical phone jargon then I fall asleep and get bored. This phone may not be a WAP, 3G or whatever (it might be - I don't know nor do I care) but I do know that I can make and receive calls very easily, I don't have to have a prehensile thumb to text, I don't have to use a stylus to operate it and it will integrate totally with my Mac plus it will take average pictures (for a phone), play a few movies if I want and some music as well as it's an iPod. Do I want to download music via Wi-Fi? No thanks, I'll download those on my Mac and transfer them to my phone if I want afterwards.

But the best bit about it is that it's an Apple product, that means it's made for dumb arses like me who are not interested in the technical computer/phone technology and who can mouth down the pub that it's got an 8 gig bla-de-bla connected to a Java based browser ready for the interweb or whatever, totally impressing people standing at the bar - it just does very easily what I would like it to do at the time - I don't care how it does it.

It looks stunning, is only 11mm thick, runs OSX and itâ€™s made by Apple.

Sorted for me

Flame away â€" but not in this part of the forum though please :wink:

Graham


----------

